# Canpbell Hausfeld HS 2610 part?



## trooper1954 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all,
I have the above captioned compressor that's 20 years old but in great shape. The problem I have is that it fell against a wall, and the blower fan that keeps the motor cool shattered. The part is obsolete, and I tried for several days to locate one. It is CH part number HL001500AV. Is it possible that with some hunting around I will be able to find a different make of compressor that has a blower wheel with the same specs? I'd post photos but I dont see that option here...if anyone knows of anywhere that deals with obsolete parts I'd appreciate knowing. 
Thanks.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Trying myself to find a squirrel wheel fan for you. What you can also look at are fans for dehumidifiers or wall air conditioners. They have the same wheel design for there blowers.
Your current fan measurements are 
5.5" x 3" x 5/16 arbor hole.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Broan Blower Wheel (Replaces 99110842) Part # 97009755 

That will probably work for you, you may just have to drill out the arbor hole to 5/16 because it says its 1/4" so it literally right there. Diameter is same. Depth of fan is 2.5" vs your 3" (wont matter). If I find a more precise spec'd one I will post it for you as i keep looking
Things to keep in mind while searching this out are fan DIRECTION and fan OFFSET. The part I showed you above does have the correct blade direction, but appears to have a offset center hub which will keep the fan out more. I attached a couple of screen shots to show you illustration.


----------

